# My Boys



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

My sons first Blue Goose and Cash's first year goose hunting.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Great shot of two very happy and proud guys. ;D

RBD


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

You must be a proud Pappa! 2 handsome, young men with a Blue Goose to boot  Congrats to all! Nice Blue Goose. All I ever see is Canadian Geese.


----------



## Aimless1 (Sep 25, 2011)

Nice pic. Congrats to a proud papa introducing his boys to goose hunting, and to the boys for a successful hunt.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Thank you for the nice complements.
I'm the proud mom but his dad is just as proud on them.
Were a family of hunters and its been such a joy to introduce the kids to hunting.


----------



## Aimless1 (Sep 25, 2011)

My bad  Congratulations to a proud mama for a job well done


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Very nice looking "Boyz" ya' got there. Looks like a good time was had that day.

Hmm...... A Vizsla hunting from a blind/pit, on waterfowl, with pictures as proof.
Guess that's one more myth about a V''s limitations dispelled.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

My thoughts were if he could hold point while I covered the 100 yards to get to him, then he had enough patiences to waterfowl hunt. He has retrieved over 75 ducks this season along with 18 geese. I did take some ribbing from the lab people till they saw him work.
Here he is waiting on the ducks.


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

Does he hesitate on the cold water retrieve? I would clip the end of that e-collar. No need to worry about it getting hooked on something.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

No he doesn't hesitate but on cold weather days he wears a vest. When were putting out the decoys before daylight he's right out there with us playing in the water. I think it helps him burn off some energy and makes it easier for him to sit still in the blind. Where we hunt theres not much chance of him getting a collar caught on anything, The loop in the collar will come out if it did get caught. I leave it that length so I can use it when working with my daughters very large Catahoula.


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

My apology for referring to you as "Pappa" in an earlier post  Wow, a Catahoula. It's not often you meet a Catahoula owner. How does he/she get along with Cash or any other dogs?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Don't worry about calling me pappa. Kinda my fault for not saying if I was male/female on my first post.
She gets along great with Cash and my youngest v female. My older V female has always been the alpha of the bunch and they do have some bowing up at each other. I have taught all the dogs to kennel on command and that helps to keep it from going any farther.
The Catahoula is a female and only 10 months old. My daughter will be moving in June with her pup. If she wasn't I could foresee in the future that the catahoula would not be able to just hang out with the Vs. Catahoulas are not for everyone. They are smart, hard headed, tough as boot leather, guard and protect what they think is valuable. What she thinks is valuable is my daughter. They are NOT soft on training and need a job to be happy. A dog that was bred to catch and hold wild hogs is not a dog you want untrained. The reason she owns this pup is she likes hog hunting.


----------

